# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ẩm thực > Sài Gòn >  Xiên nướng, lẩu tự chọn, đồ ăn hải sản, ốc (giá không dâu rẻ bằng, chỉ 10.000/Xiên)

## phoanvat

*29 BÀU CÁT P14 TÂN BÌNH
hotline: 0906.357.867 c.hoan
CHUYÊN CÁC MÓN: XIÊN NƯỚNG, LẨU TỰ CHỌN, CÁC MÓN ỐC VÀ NHIỀU MÓN HẤP DẪN KHÁC ĐANG CHỜ BẠN.

ĐỒNG GIÁ CHỈ 10.000/XIÊN. rẻ nhất vì so với chất lượng đồ ăn nhiều mà giá chỉ 10.000 (hoàn toàn ứng đáng ), trong khi có những nơi giá có thể chỉ 5000,10.000,15.000 nhưng lượng đồ ăn thì rất ít không tương ứng với số tiền bỏ ra , cái này mấy bạn sành ăn biết rõ ha. cuối cùng CHỈ CÓ TẠI QUÁN ĂN GIA ĐÌNH. quán mình cực bình dân nhưng quan trọng là rẻ và ngon. những người thích nhậu thì đây là nơi lý tưởng đó. nhiều bạn đến đặt tên quán theo vui miệng là quánteen ăn nhậu, hoặc là cho những người nhậu nhẹt cùng bạn bè, gia đình. lu bu khai trương nên up trước ace menu thực tế của quán, hình ảnh quán sẽ up lên sớm nhất cũng như phong cảnh con đường cho ace, ủng hộ quán nào. đây là thực đơn của quán mời bà con chim ngưỡng.

đặc biệt với món hồ lô nướng ăn rất ngon và hot nhất hiện nay




xiên lẩu tự chọn với nhiều đồ nhúng rất ngon, lạ miệng, nước lẩu lại miễn phí ( nước lẩu chua cay trời mưa lạnh ngồi ăn cùng người yêu thì tuyệt vời, cùngcác món ốc dân nhậu nào lại bỏ qua 



các món ăn vặt khác mà các bạn nữ không thể bỏ qua ăn là ghiền (bánh tráng trộn, phá lấu bò, gỏi cuốn...)



cùng các thức uống bình dân mà rtấ ngon hợp vệ sinh như: nước mía siêu sạch 5000/ly, nước ngọt 6000/ chai, và những thức uống pha chế rất ngon






- Phục vụ với phương châm: khách hàng là thượng đế, vui vẻ mang khách đến, uy tín mang tiền về, sự hài lòng của quý khách là niềm hạnh phúc lớn nhất của chúng tôi
- quán nằm ở mặt tiền, ngay ngã ba, khu vực đông dân cư và sầm uất nhất quận tân bình và tự hào năm trên con đường khá đẹp, nơi để xe thoải mái rộng rãi.

- Quý khách hãy tới trải nghiệm, thưởng thức, ngon-rẻ thì giới thiệu thêm khách hàng dùm mình sẽ có nhiều ưu đãi đặc biệt

Và nhiều thức uống ngon rẻ khác……………..
Vạn lời quảng cáo không bằng sự tín nhiệm thực của quý khách, hãy tới và thưởng thức. Quán chúc quý khách một năm mới an khan thịnh vượng, vạn sự như ý, là một năm thăng long**
*
*
*

----------


## phoanvat

các bạn ủng hộ quán với nào

----------


## mihio

quán ơi,hình k xem được rồi  :Frown:

----------

